# تردد قناة سى تى فى



## staregypt (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوكم عايزة تردد قناة سى تى فى واغابى


----------



## just member (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ينقل للعام
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## staregypt (17 أكتوبر 2011)

just member قال:


> ينقل للعام
> سلام ونعمة
> ​



فين التردد لو سمحتم
ما فى حد يعرف


----------



## just member (18 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بالحقيقة لا اعرفة 
ونقلت موضوعك للعام منشان تكون فرصة فى ان حدا يحكيلك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*تردد CTV على النايل سات
11992- V*

*وعلى الهوت بيرد *
*11054- H*

*ملحوظة : هيتم تغيير تردد قناة ctv من يوم 23 -10 
وهيكون 10815 H*

*تردد قناة اغابى على النايل سات *
*11355- V*​


----------



## staregypt (19 أكتوبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تردد CTV على النايل سات
> 11992- V*
> 
> *وعلى الهوت بيرد *
> ...



شكرا لك
لكن الترددات كلها جربتها ومش نافعة
مش عارفة ليه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> شكرا لك
> لكن الترددات كلها جربتها ومش نافعة
> مش عارفة ليه


*بصى حبيبتى 
انا عندى ctv شغالة على ترددين على الاوروبى 
11054 h 
و 
11179 h 

وعندى اغابى و ctv على النايل سات شغالين على التردد
10992 v 
*​


----------



## فارس الليل (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الي شغالين دلوقتي 

10815

نايل سات


----------

